# Extreme outdoors bow sight review



## sammyd (Sep 6, 2011)

I would not recomend this bow sight as they are not very durable, I had 1 break after 1 week of usage and the manuf. gave me some lame excuse that I tightenend the front adj. screw to tight and would not stand behind his product. I have had 2﻿ other sights on my bow with no breakage for adjusting any screws. The Manufacturer did tell me that other people have also broken the sight in the same place and 1 person on more than 1 occasion. Do yourself a favor a buy a more durable sight for your bow


----------

